# afs no function vehicle wallet



## BP.Sneddon (Nov 26, 2019)

Touareg 2005, V6 
Good evening all. I'm hoping someone will be able to help on this one. I have the headlights 7l6941015AM and recently i have been having issues with them. Firstly i got the warning message "afs no function vehicle wallet" come up with the amber light bulb flashing. Although having checked all my bulbs they are all working. But ive noticed when turning the lights on they no longer do the " father son and holy spirit" movement. They only do the up, down and position themselves as a shorter beam. But i am getting the lights moving side to side when cornering when I have them on. So they are moving just not how its meant to be.
Ive taken the headlights out, cleaned the connectors etc and put them back, but still the same. Has anyone got any ideas of what may be causing this. 
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

BP.Sneddon said:


> Touareg 2005, V6
> Good evening all. I'm hoping someone will be able to help on this one. I have the headlights 7l6941015AM and recently i have been having issues with them. Firstly i got the warning message "afs no function vehicle wallet" come up with the amber light bulb flashing. Although having checked all my bulbs they are all working. But ive noticed when turning the lights on they no longer do the " father son and holy spirit" movement. They only do the up, down and position themselves as a shorter beam. But i am getting the lights moving side to side when cornering when I have them on. So they are moving just not how its meant to be.
> Ive taken the headlights out, cleaned the connectors etc and put them back, but still the same. Has anyone got any ideas of what may be causing this.
> Many thanks in advance.


No idea if this will help you but try disabling AFS. 

On a side note, this is exactly why I have mine disabled... to ensure I never get these damn problems lol.


Check this thread out:
https://www.clubtouareg.com/threads/need-help-what-does-afs-no-function-mean.17723/


----------

